# 10 by 10 foot room,Trying to cool with cooltubes?,,,,



## werdna (Nov 28, 2009)

In my 10' by 10' Bloom room , I know have 2-4' Cooltubes (4000 watts) & 2-1000 watt single cooltubes.I put all these air coled reflectors on light movers . I have 3- inline fans , 605 cfm running through the 2-4 foot cooltubes, & 2-1000 watts running through another inline. I have a charcol can 50 sucking air from thr room , going outside . Now on the Cooltubes , I have the warm air running into the heating duct heats the home up a little . My only problem is one end of the single cooltube , is sucking air from the room , as I am not sure if I should attach this end to the endof my 4' cooltube, so No air id coming out ftom the loom room, & using 2 inlines puting heat into the houses ducting ( I would have 1 inline pushing from just outside the room ( this air is not heated ) , & the other inline pushing hot air from all lights ,attached at the end of the ducting,then going to the home ducting ? So if I do this all heat will be going from outside the room , through 6 cooltubes & ducting , then ging into the homes ducting. My problem is the can 50 pushing air from Inside the room outside ? . Any Ideas ?. I also have CO2 ,thats why I dont want much air exausted outside during the day .But I must make sure the Temp. & Humitity are right . With the Can Charcol 50 filter, I am worried about CO2 loss ?. Shold I justc scrub the air inside or ?. Also I Do Not have a fresh air intake from out sde, I just use the fresher air on my bloom rooms other sidr of te wall . have 4 osillating fans, & I have a porable air conditioner . Should I get thiss air condioner runing ?. I am not sure yet how I will be flowering , either aeroponics , or just promix etc. ?. Any advice is Greatly appreciated!!! My 4 foot cooltubes have a 6" diameter, & my 2-1000 watts each , have an 8 inch diameter.I hope you can get what I mean on here ????. Thanks !!!! Werdna


----------



## werdna (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I am connecting all lights up & the cold air from outside -will be where I suck the air from. So from the window-6 inch ducting going to a 8" to 6" reducer,then a 8" 650 cfm inline.After that 8" inline, ducting goes to the 2-8" colltubes, which the goes to the 2-4 foot ( 2000 watts in each ).Then I have a 6" inline ( 605 cfm ) on the end of the system ( so an 8" 650 cfm pulling in , & a 6" 605 cfm pulling again at the end of the line ) then it will exaust into the furace ducting (to put a little heat in the home. I have movers , moving the cooltubes, so I must make sure all the flexableducing is connected correctly.So 2 inline fans, & 6 - 1000 watt cooltubes. Thanks


----------



## werdna (Nov 28, 2009)

I also have a portable air conditioner, was going to pace it between the wall, so theexaust will reach the window, If I need it?. I think I will need it as I will havea 40 gallon res. on my aeroponic garden, & am adding a water cooled CO2 exchanger?. Thanks All !!!!!!!!!


----------

